# Day and Times for chat



## jckossoy (Apr 13, 2005)

During the Chat tonite, I was volunteered to post a poll as to what day we should have the chat.  Post as to what time will be good.  I figure 2 hour time frames, using EDT.

Update:  So far, it looks like we'll be having our chat sessions on Wednesday from about 9 to 11 or 11:30 PM EDT.  We've only had about 22 votes as of this morning, with the last vote on T-Day [xx(].

Kol Tov,


----------



## jckossoy (Apr 13, 2005)

By the way, 9:30 to 11:30 PM works best for me.

Kol Tov,


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 13, 2005)

9:30 to 11PM is fine with me.


----------



## Fred in NC (Apr 13, 2005)

9-11 PM EST worked fine tonight, and is OK with me.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 14, 2005)

Tonights chat worked out fine for me as well. 9pm til whenever.


----------



## ryannmphs (Apr 14, 2005)

Last nights would've worked for me had I remembered [].  And it looked like there was some good conversation going on too.  I think it would be nice if there was a way to get some sort of transcript from the chat.  That way it could be posted for those that forgot about the chat or are unable to attend.

Ryan


----------



## MDWine (Apr 14, 2005)

With my memory?  ... doesn't really matter []


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have to appologize , I would have been there but my Son and I went out kite flying in some pretty high winds and when I got home , around 8:15pm , I sat down to watch a little TV ( and no we don't have a big screen TV yet ) and fell asleep (DUH) .


----------



## rtjw (Apr 14, 2005)

9 p.m. central is good for me, but can meet whenever


----------



## badwin (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok the chats sound like fun, but how do you do it?
Brian


----------



## Fred in NC (Apr 15, 2005)

Brian:

www.penturners.org/chat


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 15, 2005)

I would vote for 9:30 to 11:30 DST.


----------



## Fred in NC (Apr 18, 2005)

Based on the number of votes, Wednesday seems to be acceptable to most of us.  

For the time, I realize we live in different time zones.  I think it will be OK to just log in to the chat room any time you are ready.  There might be some early birds around.  I will try to join sometime after 8:30 PM and wait around until others join. I will check the chat room every couple minutes or so.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 18, 2005)

sounds good to me. I sometimes can get in early but sometimes can get in late. Depends on work that day.


----------



## jckossoy (Apr 18, 2005)

For those that haven't seen this poll (there are only 22 votes), it likely we'll do a weekly chat on Wed. at 9 - 11:30 PM EDT (8 PM CDT, 7 PM MDT, 6 PM PDT).  So if you haven't voted yet, what are you waiting for.  We talk about pretty much anything in the chat rooms.

Kol Tov,


----------

